# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الموتورولا سوفت ويير(motorola Software)  أندرويد 5.0.2 يبدأ الوصول إلى Moto G في الولايات المتحدة والهند

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة موتورولا تحديث الجيل الأول من هاتف Moto G في الهند، وتحديث  الجيل الثاني في كل من الهند والولايات المتحدة، وذلك إلى نسخة أندرويد  5.0.2 الأخيرة Lollipop. ويأتي هذا بعد أن وعدت الشركة الأسبوع الماضي بتحديث هواتف العام الماضي (قريبًا جدًا)،  حيث بررت تأخر وصول التحديث إلى بعض هواتفها بمشاكل كانت مُتضمنة في نسخة  أندرويد 5.0 الخاصة بغوغل، حيث كان على موتورولا حلها قبل إرسال التحديث.وسيتمتع أصحاب هواتف موتورولا بكافة ميزات Lollipop وبواجهات مُطابقة  تقريبًا للواجهات القياسية الخاصة بغوغل، بالإضافة إلى دورة تحديثات أسرع  مُقارنةً بمعظم هواتف الشركات الأخرى. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*خبر جيد ومن الملاحظ ان التحديثات الرائعة تصدر للاجانب اولا واما نحن يفلح فينا الصينيين بهواتفهم الصينية ههههههههههههههه* *تلقاه s1 وشغال كت كات ههههههههه*

----------

